# Stripped Plug



## geekforlife2007 (May 23, 2008)

So I went to change my oil the other day for the first time as I have only taken it to a shop to do. Upon putting the socket on the plug I noticed that the plug was a lil loose so I tried to undo it with my fingers only to find out that the plug is spinning inside of what looks like a thread insert for the oil pain. Now can anyone tell me if Jetta's come with a thread insert in the oil pan or if maybe someone screwed up before and installed a thread insert. Also is there any way to repair this without having to buy a new oil pan? :banghead:

Thanks again guys for all of your help!


----------



## rods2lug (Nov 8, 2006)

You do not have to replace the oil pan.

My drain plug stripped at about 80k. The dealer said the pan had to be replaced at a cost of $500. Nonsense!

Get one of those rubber baby bottle looking universal nipple plugs for about $7.00. Replace it every 3rd oil change. Can buy a lot of them for $500. This is basically the same thing Jiffy Lube would use when they strip a drain plug. They did not strip mine.

I have an oil and filter change every 5k mi. I am at 126k mi. now and the car isn't 4 years old.


----------



## geekforlife2007 (May 23, 2008)

So, do the MKIV Jetta's have a thread insert for their oil pans? I have seen some options to fixing the stripped plug without replacing the oil pan but was curious if the pan has a thread insert or actual threaded hole.


----------



## rods2lug (Nov 8, 2006)

If it's the 2.0T it probably doesn't have a threaded insert. My '06 doesn't.


----------



## geekforlife2007 (May 23, 2008)

Now lemme ask one more question since no one can tell me the answer. Does the '02 MKIV Jetta have an oil level sensor?


----------



## mcdonald77 (Dec 21, 2007)

*oilpan*

The pan does not come with an insert. I recently had Walmart strip out my oilpan plug. They are paying for the 
new pan. The estimate was about 550, but I am replacing the pan myself.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

geekforlife2007 said:


> Now lemme ask one more question since no one can tell me the answer. Does the '02 MKIV Jetta have an oil level sensor?


 You will be able to see it in the bottom of the oil pan if it does.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

geekforlife2007 said:


> Now lemme ask one more question since no one can tell me the answer. Does the '02 MKIV Jetta have an oil level sensor?


 My 00 does. So most likely.


----------

